# New Sections!!!!



## admin

Hello Knitters,

I wanted to let you know that I have added 2 new sections!!!

There is a "Health" section - https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-117-1.html

and a "In Memory Of" section - https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-118-1.html

I will be adding rules soon, I just wanted to communicate that we have new sections to explore. Any covid related topics can now go into the health section, please do so in a tasteful way, If I see any topics that get out of hand, off to the attic they go.

It's time to get Knitting Paradise to a place where all members feel like this is a community again. Too many nasty arguments have been posted and this is why I came to the decision of closing the Solarium. All members should be able to go to all the sections without fear ridicule, there has been a huge divide on the site and that has to come to on end. I do not want to hear any naming calling like attic people, batty's verses the solarium group, thats enough of that. All members should feel at home here in every section.

The attic is meant for controversial topics, if you want to have a good debate thats fine, respect is key and there will be no name calling.

I have also made changes to the rules in the picture section of the site. There were too many amazing pictures to exclude it to only knitting creations.

and finally I have updated the classified section, only one post per day and only one item please. If you are selling a punch of the same yarn that is considered to be one item. It's kind of difficult to start a project with just one.

Well that's it for site updates, more to come stay tuned 

~Admin


----------



## CBratt

Thank you so much for the information. I love this site and hate to see everyone picking at each other. This should go a long way toward that not happening any longer. Thanks again!


----------



## jberg

So glad to see these changes. I too feel the meanness that has crept into KP recently and I applaud your attempts to keep this our "happy place" for everyone. Thank you for what you are doing. jberg


----------



## sam0767

I have just been a lurker for a long time. Looks like Adm is seriously making some good changes. I just may come out of the woodwork again. Thank you Adm for the 2 new sections.


----------



## 2KnitAgain

I hope that all will be welcome and that we can enjoy all opinions in a respectful manner. 

Thank you.


----------



## 2KnitAgain

Is it true that no new members are being accepted?


----------



## admin

The system is broken and its not an easy fix by all means, that being said my techs are working on it and when it is fixed I will make that announcement on the site for all to know.

Thank you all for your kind words 

~Admin


----------



## Rjkda

Thank you for the update, Admin. ????


----------



## plumhurricane

Thanks Admin. Surely as adults we can agree to disagree without nastiness & name calling


----------



## jersgran

Thanks Admin.


----------



## bettyirene

Thank you for the "heads-up".


----------



## Judy-japcrp

Thank you for the new sections and for reiterating wanting to get this site back to where everyone feels comfortable. I can only say for myself that I've felt comfortable here since I joined and everyone has always been so helpful. Again thank you, as bettyirene said, for the "head-up". Have a great day...Judy


----------



## Swedenme

Thank you Admin for all your hard work and for getting KP back on track of being a really good friendly craft and chat site , I look forward to seeing your improvements and hopefully seeing new members being allowed to join again soon


----------



## Bunyip

Thank you, Admin.


----------



## maureenb

Thank you! I may return to regular status again,I used to enjoy this site..joined in 2011, when everyone was pleasant.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

*THANK YOU!!*


----------



## ozgal

Thanks ..that's very good to know.


----------



## MoCoop

Thank you. It will be good to keep up on covid around the world without politics creeping in.


----------



## JudithKnits

Thank you for these thoughtful changes and hopes that they bring the desired results!


----------



## Glenlady

Thank you :sm24:


----------



## gsykim

Thank you for your work making the site inclusive to all and the new sections!


----------



## TNS

Jessica-Jean said:


> *THANK YOU!!*


Yes! Most appreciated!


----------



## knitbreak

Thank you We needed a good lesson in a number of ways!


----------



## DonnaB-NC

Admins are the BEST!!!! Thanks so very much!


----------



## Sukiesue

Thank you so much Admin, just what we need, a friendly place!


----------



## mea

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I have added 2 new sections!!!
> 
> There is a "Health" section - https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-117-1.html
> 
> and a "In Memory Of" section - https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-118-1.html
> 
> I will be adding rules soon, I just wanted to communicate that we have new sections to explore. Any covid related topics can now go into the health section, please do so in a tasteful way, If I see any topics that get out of hand, off to the attic they go.
> 
> It's time to get Knitting Paradise to a place where all members feel like this is a community again. Too many nasty arguments have been posted and this is why I came to the decision of closing the Solarium. All members should be able to go to all the sections without fear ridicule, there has been a huge divide on the site and that has to come to on end. I do not want to hear any naming calling like attic people, batty's verses the solarium group, thats enough of that. All members should feel at home here in every section.
> 
> The attic is meant for controversial topics, if you want to have a good debate thats fine, respect is key and there will be no name calling.
> 
> I have also made changes to the rules in the picture section of the site. There were too many amazing pictures to exclude it to only knitting creations.
> 
> and finally I have updated the classified section, only one post per day and only one item please. If you are selling a punch of the same yarn that is considered to be one item. It's kind of difficult to start a project with just one.
> 
> Well that's it for site updates, more to come stay tuned
> 
> ~Admin


SO HAPPY TO HEAR THIS! 
I've missed KP.


----------



## sdftrace

A big thank you Admin from me also.


----------



## nanbobs

Thank you for bringing back civility to KP! Now, can you work on the rest of the world?????


----------



## moof

Thank you, Admin. You might consider a cooking section. I am here for knitting and crocheting, not recipes Great site and getting better!


----------



## lainey_h

Thank you Admin. This is a breath of fresh air, a much needed change. The fighting between members has made a lot of people reluctant to participate. Your presence is appreciated.


----------



## Pittgirl

Thank you!


----------



## Pat6191

Thank you, I am glad to hear about these changes. I have not been enjoying the digest for a long time now due to the horrible things that were being said.


----------



## Patches39

Thank you. ????????


----------



## darowil

Thank you for taking an active role in keeping running and trying to encourage a friendly environment where people want to come. And it would be great if you could get us opened up for newcomers as well.


----------



## mahalo

Appreciate the updates. Thank you.


----------



## machriste

Hi Admin. Thank you for the changes. This site has so much good to offer. I hope it will continue for many more years.


----------



## Cilscreations

Thank you for the update. Maybe you could consider having a "Prayers needed section" I check into every one of those threads and am willing to pray for anyone requesting prayers.


----------



## JTM

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> †************************t
> It's time to get Knitting Paradise to a place where all members feel like this is a community again. Too many nasty arguments have been posted and this is why I came to the decision of closing the Solarium. All members should be able to go to all the sections without fear ridicule, there has been a huge divide on the site and that has to come to on end. I do not want to hear any naming calling like attic people, batty's verses the solarium group, thats enough of that. All members should feel at home here in every section.
> 
> The attic is meant for controversial topics, if you want to have a good debate thats fine, respect is key and there will be no name calling.
> 
> ****************"
> 
> ~Admin


Since you eliminated the Solarium thre is no "safe place" for conservative speech. The Attic is beyond Liberal and just plain nasty when any Conservative tries to comment. Conservative folks are, in many instances are on Ignore, so even if a compliment might be given outside the Attic....Attic denizens have former Solarium folks on Ignore, and our words can not be posted. 
Somehow you think that is nice???

BTW, the newly added sections is a nice gesture.


----------



## SQM

While I am still in deep mourning for the schoolmarmish Ostrich (your alter ego?) this incarnation is very creative and coming up with great new ideas. Just install a like button as it is on Facebook and that would help matters a lot. Come on! You can do it Sweet Admin.


----------



## shad88

Thanks Admin, so nice to see you updating. And thank you for caring for us.


----------



## JennyG12

moof said:


> Thank you, Admin. You might consider a cooking section. I am here for knitting and crocheting, not recipes Great site and getting better!


Already is one:

Paradise Recipes
This is a recipe only site for anyone to post pictures and share recipes from around the world. Bon Appetite! Managed by CamillaDesertMouse.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-111-1.html


----------



## KnittyGritty800

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I have added 2 new sections!!!
> 
> There is a "Health" section - https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-117-1.html
> 
> and a "In Memory Of" section - https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-118-1.html
> 
> I will be adding rules soon, I just wanted to communicate that we have new sections to explore. Any covid related topics can now go into the health section, please do so in a tasteful way, If I see any topics that get out of hand, off to the attic they go.
> 
> It's time to get Knitting Paradise to a place where all members feel like this is a community again. Too many nasty arguments have been posted and this is why I came to the decision of closing the Solarium. All members should be able to go to all the sections without fear ridicule, there has been a huge divide on the site and that has to come to on end. I do not want to hear any naming calling like attic people, batty's verses the solarium group, thats enough of that. All members should feel at home here in every section.
> 
> The attic is meant for controversial topics, if you want to have a good debate thats fine, respect is key and there will be no name calling.
> 
> I have also made changes to the rules in the picture section of the site. There were too many amazing pictures to exclude it to only knitting creations.
> 
> and finally I have updated the classified section, only one post per day and only one item please. If you are selling a punch of the same yarn that is considered to be one item. It's kind of difficult to start a project with just one.
> 
> Well that's it for site updates, more to come stay tuned
> 
> ~Admin


Thank you! May I as that as someone whose political views generally lean right, i hesitate posting my views on many subjects because the members on the left feel as though they "own" KP. I pretty well limit my comments to totally non-controversial subjects while the left rages on. Oh well, I'll try to enjoy the positive and drive around the negative.


----------



## Linda Haworth

That is so good to know as this is the first time in two weeks I have been able to read knitting paradise and I so miss it. This has been going on for 3 months now. I will get it maybe 2 days straight and the it may not happen for 2to 3 weeks I will get a code1202 and nothing. It has been very disappointing. Hope you are on the mend. Love knitting paradise.

Linda


----------



## Ruddersrun

I’m glad you added these two new sites.
I feel very badly about losing the Solarium though.
I felt it was one place where people could share their feelings about conservative issues.
I stopped reading posts in the Attic years ago because of the nastiness.
Please consider a conservative site.
Thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean

To those interested more in politics than knitting and crochet, have you looked at a sister site that's set up on exactly the same format as KP? https://www.onepoliticalplaza.com/


----------



## run4fittness

Thank you for the information. And for the changes.

Looking forward to accepting new members though. Hope your tech folks are able to figure that one out.

Thank you for all you and the staff are doing.


----------



## Toddytoo

Thanks for the new additions and changes. I don't know how to correct my status since I leave a message and when I go off the topic - it disappears and I see no other responses.


----------



## mathrox

Thanks You! ❤


----------



## mildredL2

Thank you!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Ahhhh! Refreshing news!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Thank you very much Admin for all your hard work . This is a terrific site ????????


----------



## bgotte

Thank you Admin. 
Bethany


----------



## knittedfool

thank you admin for all your hard work


----------



## canuckle49

Wow, thank you ! These changes are great and will be warmly welcomed by many, including myself ! Nobody likes treading on eggshells and afraid of making a simple harmless comment for fear of being blasted by someone who may hold a different opinion. 
I’m sure that MANY of us have been warned as children, if you can’t say something nice, don’t say anything at all. 
There is already so much negativity in the world. This should be a fun place to come and not have to encounter that. ????


----------



## Lynnjmontana

Thanks ???? 


Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I have added 2 new sections!!!
> 
> There is a "Health" section - https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-117-1.html
> 
> and a "In Memory Of" section - https://www.knittingparadise.com/s-118-1.html
> 
> I will be adding rules soon, I just wanted to communicate that we have new sections to explore. Any covid related topics can now go into the health section, please do so in a tasteful way, If I see any topics that get out of hand, off to the attic they go.
> 
> It's time to get Knitting Paradise to a place where all members feel like this is a community again. Too many nasty arguments have been posted and this is why I came to the decision of closing the Solarium. All members should be able to go to all the sections without fear ridicule, there has been a huge divide on the site and that has to come to on end. I do not want to hear any naming calling like attic people, batty's verses the solarium group, thats enough of that. All members should feel at home here in every section.
> 
> The attic is meant for controversial topics, if you want to have a good debate thats fine, respect is key and there will be no name calling.
> 
> I have also made changes to the rules in the picture section of the site. There were too many amazing pictures to exclude it to only knitting creations.
> 
> and finally I have updated the classified section, only one post per day and only one item please. If you are selling a punch of the same yarn that is considered to be one item. It's kind of difficult to start a project with just one.
> 
> Well that's it for site updates, more to come stay tuned
> 
> ~Admin


----------



## Evie RM

moof said:


> Thank you, Admin. You might consider a cooking section. I am here for knitting and crocheting, not recipes Great site and getting better!


There is a recipe section. I think anything about cooking would be in that section.


----------



## Toyknitter

Nice to see positive changes. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Chris Michigan knitter

Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Evie RM said:


> There is a recipe section. I think anything about cooking would be in that section.


It should be, but too often the people posting recipes just put them in whatever section is handy. Too bad.


----------



## knittingwoman

This is amazing! I have been blocked from logging in, never knew why. Yet there is knittingwoman all logged in today. My daughter got a good chuckle when I told her I was blocked on KP. “Look at you, 80 years old and still getting in trouble!”


----------



## Evie RM

knittingwoman said:


> This is amazing! I have been blocked from logging in, never knew why. Yet there is knittingwoman all logged in today. My daughter got a good chuckle when I told her I was blocked on KP. "Look at you, 80 years old and still getting in trouble!"


Your daughter has a good sense of humor.


----------



## knittingwoman

Evie RM said:


> Your daughter has a good sense of humor.


She does. And many thanks to my friend from Sedona who gave me some suggestions about the login process.

I hope you got a laugh out of this too!


----------



## Evie RM

knittingwoman said:


> She does. And many thanks to my friend from Sedona who gave me some suggestions about the login process.
> 
> I hope you got a laugh out of this too!


I did. Especially since I am 78.


----------



## Katsch

knittingwoman said:


> This is amazing! I have been blocked from logging in, never knew why. Yet there is knittingwoman all logged in today. My daughter got a good chuckle when I told her I was blocked on KP. "Look at you, 80 years old and still getting in trouble!"


Cute. We all need a bit of trouble now and then.
My friend is 76 and I am 64. We recently got into trouble and her daughter's threatened to ground us. Ha, who do they think they are! Lol.


----------



## cleantea

Thank you Admin. i love the site.


----------



## annalee15

thank you so much for adding these sections in and letting us all know. very nice


----------



## Twiggie

Thanks so much for the changes. I haven't been posting on k.p. for quite awhile because of so many angry
posters .


----------



## junebjh

Nice thoughtful changes which will be a great benefit to KP.


----------



## BethKlinger

Sounds like a plan. I consider myself a fairly new member but was getting a little tired of the "arguments" too ... especially political.


----------



## vlsg56

New rules sound good to me. Thanks!

Vickie


----------



## Katie in Maine

Thank you for the changes and the new topics!


----------



## sheherazade

Thank you Admin for getting things back on track!!


----------



## joyceann

Hi, 

My account is joyceann. Can you tell me why I was banned? Or better yet help me get a new way to read this forum? 

Thank you,
Joyce


----------



## SQM

joyceann said:


> Hi,
> My name is Joyce Liliestedt. My account is joyceann ( user name). I can even give you the password. Can you tell me why I was banned? Or better yet help me get a new way to read this forum?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you,
> Joyce


Thanks for bringing this up because I posted before that the same happened to Bratty Patty and she is missing being able to connect.


----------



## joyceann

Let’s see if I gets response.


----------



## darowil

joyceann said:


> Let's see if I gets response.


Have you sent Admin a PM? MIght be worth a try next time you get on if you don't hear from them. But there are ongoing issues in some areas after the porn attack that they still haven't been able to sort out. My understanding that admin are trying to address the issue. It is nothing to do with the individual the banning but purely their location. They have been able to get a few back on with certain information that they need. But not everyone.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

darowil said:


> Have you sent Admin a PM? MIght be worth a try next time you get on if you don't hear from them. But there are ongoing issues in some areas after the porn attack that they still haven't been able to sort out. My understanding that admin are trying to address the issue. It is nothing to do with the individual the banning but purely their location. They have been able to get a few back on with certain information that they need. But not everyone.


Some have said a change of browser, device, or connection (home wifi vs. cellular data) works. 
I wish luck to those who find themselves unable to get on the forum.

I'm delighted I haven't had any such problems! Though, were I unable to spend so much time on here, I just might get more knitting done! :sm15:


----------



## darowil

Jessica-Jean said:


> Some have said a change of browser, device, or connection (home wifi vs. cellular data) works.
> I wish luck to those who find themselves unable to get on the forum.
> 
> I'm delighted I haven't had any such problems! Though, were I unable to spend so much time on here, I just might get more knitting done! :sm15:


It is a definite slower down of knitting that is for sure. ANd at the same time showing more things to knit in less time!


----------



## joyceann

I have sent many messages. My son tried different ways, he is in computer tech. It started when we switched to Spectrum. He can’t get knitting paradise at his house either. I am on vacation. Different hotels …..I can get on. I will try again.


Joyce


----------



## margoc

I have found if I am not a secure network, it won't let me in. For instance, if I am out on public wifi I can't connect. Home or other people's houses I don't have a problem.



joyceann said:


> I have sent many messages. My son tried different ways, he is in computer tech. It started when we switched to Spectrum. He can't get knitting paradise at his house either. I am on vacation. Different hotels …..I can get on. I will try again.
> 
> Joyce


----------



## Jessica-Jean

margoc said:


> I have found if I am not a secure network, it won't let me in. For instance, if I am out on public wifi I can't connect. Home or other people's houses I don't have a problem.


That's strange. I have no problem getting onto KP from various unsecured wifi spots - the amusement park, fast food joints, shopping malls - as well as my home wifi.


----------



## Granny41

joyceann said:


> Hi,
> 
> My account is joyceann. Can you tell me why I was banned? Or better yet help me get a new way to read this forum?
> 
> Thank you,
> Joyce


I am confused! If you were truly banned then how did you post this message?


----------



## joyceann

I am in a motel. It won’t work at my home or in the neighborhood.

Joyce


----------



## Granny41

joyceann said:


> I am in a motel. It won't work at my home or in the neighborhood.
> 
> Joyce


Thank you. Now I understand :sm01:


----------



## joyceann

It is frustrating. I hope they get the problem worked out.
Thanks


----------



## margoc

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's strange. I have no problem getting onto KP from various unsecured wifi spots - the amusement park, fast food joints, shopping malls - as well as my home wifi.


Must be that up in Canada you have more secure wifi everywhere!! ????


----------



## Jessica-Jean

margoc said:


> Must be that up in Canada you have more secure wifi everywhere!! ????


I don't know. What I do know is that, as fast as it is, I still find it noticeably slower than the instantaneous access I learned on, while still working at Bell Canada.


----------



## darowil

joyceann said:


> I have sent many messages. My son tried different ways, he is in computer tech. It started when we switched to Spectrum. He can't get knitting paradise at his house either. I am on vacation. Different hotels …..I can get on. I will try again.
> 
> Joyce


Now's the time while you can get onto them. BUt only recently Admin said that there are some people who they still have been unable to get back on.


----------



## darowil

Granny41 said:


> I am confused! If you were truly banned then how did you post this message?


There are people who are banned from KP because of the posts etc that they have made and these can't get in from other areas. 
But others whose issue is related to the fix that was needed after the porn attack left some people unable to access KP. I'm not sure how it works but on the Tea Party here on KP two of our regular members can't be got back on by KP while they have managed to get others on. Some can get on via their phones only but others can't get on via the phone.


----------



## SQM

darowil said:


> There are people who are banned from KP because of the posts etc that they have made and these can't get in from other areas.
> But others whose issue is related to the fix that was needed after the porn attack left some people unable to access KP. I'm not sure how it works but on the Tea Party here on KP two of our regular members can't be got back on by KP while they have managed to get others on. Some can get on via their phones only but others can't get on via the phone.


But Bratty Patty was tossed off last week a long time since the porn attack. She is totally mystified.


----------



## boring knit

Thank you Admin. for keeping this site open. I have made many friends and found lots of useful info about all kinds of topics.


----------



## gardenpoet

Yay! Thanks for finally stepping up and managing this.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Thankyou for keeping the site up to date now. We really missed being helped and surely appreciTe your efforts to continue commoraderie rather than discord!!


----------



## 59891

I love this site! Thank you for all of your efforts!
If not for this site I'd barely get beyond knit one purl two!
Everyone has been so helpful whenever I have asked a question!
I enjoy reading about different members and their travels! And the projects ! Wow! I'm in awe!


----------



## Juleen

Thank you so much! The first thing I do each morning is to look to see what the weather is and turn on the computer to this site! I love it! Then I eat breakfast and start knitting. I knit baby afghans for Luke Air Force babies which is close by and love seeing their planes overhead. It is my way of thanking them for dedicating their lives to keep us safe! Then I feed the quail in the back yard--they come running and look like machine guns! I love their chicks--adorable!


----------



## run4fittness

There are still plenty of covid related topics in chit-chat. Thought they were supposed to go to the health section.


----------



## knovice knitter

run4fittness said:


> There are still plenty of covid related topics in chit-chat. Thought they were supposed to go to the health section.


One would think it is a health issue, but it has been made political and politics go in the attic.


----------



## mrscolumbo

I just heard Chezl is no longer posting. Ths is a shame and so many people want her back including me, look at the topic Chezl.


----------



## luvs2knit47

good deal....


----------



## lupadom

thank you Admin for getting us back on track.We are lucky to have this free site but it would be nice to have the nastiness( which creeps in at times) banished and a friendly happy site restored.


----------



## Maureen Therese

But can you stop blocking the people, or should that be person, you seem to have taken a disliking to, and also stop terminating their posts that are totally innocuous? Surely your's isn't the only view that should be allowed on the site. Fair is fair!!
I guess I will be blocked now too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Maureen Therese said:


> But can you stop blocking the people, or should that be person, you seem to have taken a disliking to, and also stop terminating their posts that are totally innocuous? Surely your's isn't the only view that should be allowed on the site. Fair is fair!!
> I guess I will be blocked now too.


To whom was this addressed?

If to Admin, it's kind of silly. Neither you nor I are owners of the business that graciously makes this forum available for our use for FREE.

Have you by any chance read the rules and terms of use that govern users' use and behaviour? 
If so, a review may be in order. 
If not, it might help you to do so.

Rules: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html

Terms of Use: https://www.knittingparadise.com/terms_of_use.jsp


----------



## Maureen Therese

I feel this rule is a bit over the top and leaves some people very vulnerable to being blocked for no legitimate reason:-

"This website reserves the right to deny access to ANY person or viewer for ANY REASON".


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Maureen Therese said:


> I feel this rule is a bit over the top and leaves some people very vulnerable to being blocked for no legitimate reason:-
> 
> "This website reserves the right to deny access to ANY person or viewer for ANY REASON".


So long as the advertising revenue continues to roll in, you can rest assured that KP's owner(s?) don't care how you - or anyone else - feel.

The Admin RULES as totally as did kings and emperors in centuries past.

It's the users' choice to play according to the rules, or go play in a different sandbox. KP isn't a democracy.


----------



## Maureen Therese

I'm sorry JJ, but I have always felt the need to stand up for those who are being bullied. This makes me want to stop this certain person going back into depression as a result of the admin of this site. To me it is the Christian way.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Maureen Therese said:


> I'm sorry JJ, but I have always felt the need to stand up for those who are being bullied. This makes me want to stop this certain person going back into depression as a result of the admin of this site. To me it is the Christian way.


Admin doesn't bulky, though there have been plenty of bullies on KP in the past. Most seem to be gone, though I don't know if voluntarily or given the boot. Or, maybe I'm just not seeing them anymore.

There's not much of the "Christian way" in business; KP is a business, first and foremost.


----------



## JennyG12

Jessica-Jean said:


> To whom was this addressed?
> 
> If to Admin, it's kind of silly. Neither you nor I are owners of the business that graciously makes this forum available for our use for FREE.
> 
> Have you by any chance read the rules and terms of use that govern users' use and behaviour?
> If so, a review may be in order.
> If not, it might help you to do so.
> 
> Rules: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html
> 
> Terms of Use: https://www.knittingparadise.com/terms_of_use.jsp


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JennyG12

Maureen Therese said:


> I feel this rule is a bit over the top and leaves some people very vulnerable to being blocked for no legitimate reason:-
> 
> "This website reserves the right to deny access to ANY person or viewer for ANY REASON".


You can search for another forum/website that may conform to your 'free for all-no restictions' theories.

So many things in life do indeed have rules/guidelines/laws. Get use to it.

I have seen you and others complain about Admins actions. This is his/her site who makes the rules for civil behavior, to keep things clean, to monitor for unlawful activities, etc.

We all know to what you are referencing. Some have been given warnings, it is the members choice to continue and get the boot or to follow the rules and laws.


----------



## JennyG12

Jessica-Jean said:


> So long as the advertising revenue continues to roll in, you can rest assured that KP's owner(s?) don't care how you - or anyone else - feel.
> 
> The Admin RULES as totally as did kings and emperors in centuries past.
> 
> It's the users' choice to play according to the rules, or go play in a different sandbox. KP isn't a democracy.


 :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JennyG12 said:


> You can search for another forum/website that may conform to your 'free for all-no restictions' theories.
> 
> So many things in life do indeed have rules/guidelines/laws. Get use to it.
> 
> I have seen you and others complain about Admins actions. This is his/her site who makes the rules for civil behavior, to keep things clean, to monitor for unlawful activities, etc.
> 
> *We all know *to what you are referencing. Some have been given warnings, it is the members choice to continue and get the boot or to follow the rules and laws.


Sorry, but I don't think I know. Not to worry. I'll survive.


----------



## JennyG12

Maureen Therese said:


> I'm sorry JJ, but I have always felt the need to stand up for those who are being bullied. This makes me want to stop this certain person going back into depression as a result of the admin of this site. To me it is the Christian way.


Admin is not bullying anyone. You and others may think so because she/he is NOT folding to All your (and others) demands!

Certain members of this new cliche is on the edge of mass bullying/demeaning/calling out speculations as to who 'tattled', and it is escalating. Rally cries for members to join in to do things that even go against the rules of this forum. Perhaps some of your 'gang' should be weeded out or be put in time out for a few months.

Get use to it, concensus votes to keep someone or something, does not make it your decision as to what happens on this forum - or doesn't happen.

I have read each post from the recent comeback of someone. Many members needs to quit bullying and bad mouthing complainers reports to Admin and bad mouthing Admin/monitors themselves. You all need to grow up and quit throwing temper trantrums.
And that topic has now been locked by Admin "This topic is locked to prevent further replies."
That topic was getting out of hand and you all deserve to be silenced.


----------



## JennyG12

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry, but I don't think I know. Not to worry. I'll survive.


things in chit chat surrounding a certain poster/member postings of pictures.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JennyG12 said:


> things in chit chat surrounding a certain poster/member postings of pictures.


Ah! 
I'm not subscribed to Chitchat; such nonsense is one of the reasons.


----------



## JennyG12

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ah!
> I'm not subscribed to Chitchat; such nonsense is one of the reasons.


Now another topic to complain about Admin locking their topic.

They just need to grow up and realize public complaints will be shut down. They just don't get it as they keep doing it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JennyG12 said:


> Now another topic to complain about Admin locking their topic.
> 
> They just need to grow up and realize public complaints will be shut down. They just don't get it as they keep doing it.


How's that go? About repeating the same thing expecting a different outcome?


----------



## JennyG12

Jessica-Jean said:


> How's that go? About repeating the same thing expecting a different outcome?


 :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness

Jessica-Jean said:


> How's that go? About repeating the same thing expecting a different outcome?


Insanity!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

run4fittness said:


> Insanity!


Thank you. That's the part I'd forgotten.


----------



## run4fittness

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you. That's the part I'd forgotten.


With my in-laws it is easy to remember!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

run4fittness said:


> With my in-laws it is easy to remember!


There's a advantage to being a 24 hour travel distance from the in-laws! Not having a language in common helps too, when I _am_ able to visit them. :sm15:


----------



## run4fittness

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's a advantage to being a 24 hour travel distance from the in-laws! Not having a language in common helps too, when I _am_ able to visit them. :sm15:


I live on the west coast, they live on the east coast! Works for me! Never need to go to their family "stuff".


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's a advantage to being a 24 hour travel distance from the in-laws! Not having a language in common helps too, when I _am_ able to visit them. :sm15:


When I left my ex my son and I ceased to exist as far as my ex's mother was concerned. OK, I may not longer be part of the family, but surely my son was still part of his father's family. NO, NO, NO, he was excommunicated also. No more Christmas and birthday presents for my son. Her presents were always the same, either $5 of $10 cash, which his father made him put in the bank. I never received presents when I was married to her precious son, it never worried me. She made the following comment to a friend shortly after I moved in with her son - "I got rid of his first wife and I will get rid of this one too". I guess I was the stupid one, I was with her son for a tad under 19 years before I said "bye bye" to him and came back to my home state. OK, we were not legally married for all that time but I was the bread winner for 8 years when we had no other income. He quit his job in 1977 and did not even look for work from then until he died in 2013. As far as other members of his family were concerned, they all fell in line behind the matriarch, saying that as far as they were concerned we had ceased to exist. Ex's mother did give all her grandchildren two large presents of money after I left my ex - $1,000 and then $5,000, but son did not receive a cent from her. I did take my son around to see her a few months after I left my ex, my son wanted to say 'hello' to her. She spoke to him through the closed and locked security fly wire door and pretended she did not know him, then said she did not have a grandson named Kai, and then asked him what he wanted. When Kai said "I just wanted to say hello and see how you were", she replied "well you have said hello and I am fine, so you can go now". Kai was 15 at the time and was very upset, he broke down in tears when he came back to the car. I did not go up to the door because I knew what her reaction would have been if I had. He just said "please drive me to your mum's house, I know that I am always welcome there and I always feel at home there".


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitted by Nan said:


> When I left my ex my son and I ceased to exist as far as my ex's mother was concerned. OK, I may not longer be part of the family, but surely my son was still part of his father's son. NO, NO, NO, he was excommunicated also. No more Christmas and birthday presents for my son. Her presents were always the same, either $5 of $10 cash, which his father made him put in the bank. I never received presents when I was married to her precious son, it never worried me. She made the following comment to a friend shortly after I moved in with her son - "I got rid of his first wife and I will get rid of this one too". I guess I was the stupid one, I was with her son for a tad under 19 years before I said "bye bye" to him and came back to my home state. OK, we were not legally married for all that time but I was the bread winner for 8 years when we had no other income. He quit his job in 1977 and did not even look for work from then until he died in 2013. As far as other members of his family were concerned, they all fell in line behind the matriarch, saying that as far as they were concerned we had ceased to exist. Ex's mother did give all her grandchildren two large presents of money after I left my ex - $1,000 and then $5,000, but son did not receive a cent from her. I did take my son around to see her a few months after I left my ex, my son wanted to say 'hello' to her. She spoke to him through the closed and locked security fly wire door and pretended she did not know him, then said she did not have a grandson named Kai, and then asked him what he wanted. When Kai said "I just wanted to say hello and see how you were", she replied "well you have said hello and I am fine, so you can go now". Kai was 15 at the time and was very upset, he broke down in tears when he came back to the car. I did not go up to the door because I knew what her reaction would have been if I had.


I'm so sorry for your son!! 
You did well to quit his poor excuse for a father.

My mother was absent more than not while I was growing up. I only learned why after her death, when the eldest of her planned clutch of three found a file labeled: Pertaining to Jessica. Therein I found the divorce decree. My mother had divorced my father for no particular reason, and the judge had decided that custody of the minor child (6 year old me) would go to my mother's mother. 
Anyway, there's one bit of motherly wisdom I took to heart. When her mother died, I was 11, and my first baby sister was three months old. One day, apropos of nothing, she told me to live a day's journey away from her when I'd grown up. It's about that from NYC to Montréal. 
It's just as well. Had I lived nearer to her, I'm sure my marriage wouldn't have lasted even ten years. This year is our fiftieth. She tried her best to break us up for the first twenty-five years, until just weeks before her death of lung cancer. THEN she said he was the right guy for me!

Hmm … she sent checks for birthdays for me and the kids, but never anything for her only son-in-law. Never had a conversation with him until that last one. What a waste!!


----------



## Chezl

JennyG12 said:


> Now another topic to complain about Admin locking their topic.
> 
> They just need to grow up and realize public complaints will be shut down. They just don't get it as they keep doing it.


You are making a public complaint right now. Why knock others for doing what you are doing?


----------



## JennyG12

Grow up. Admin addressed the issue(s) several times. Don't take it out on others.


----------



## Chezl

JennyG12 said:


> Grow up. Admin addressed the issue(s) several times. Don't take it out on others.


This is not about Admin, I was only replying to your comment. Nothing else. It would also be very nice if you weren't rude to me for no reason. Maybe this topic should be locked before you go too far with your insults.


----------



## admin

Okay that is enough, this thread will be locked too.

I don't have to explain anything since the people breaking the rules are the ones complaining the most. Rules are there for a reason, just like there are rules to life. You can't act the way you want, if you don't like it...leave. I am here to make this site runs smoothly, which includes removing toxic members. Now I do give changes which technically I don't have to do but enough is enough. No one is bullying anyone, in fact there are a couple of members who have created many fake accounts and have bullied other members and go back to their regular accounting acting like victims. I am not here to baby you, it's safe to say we are all adults here. If you don't like it then leave, don't complain that you can't get what you want and highjack threads, its ridiculous and child like behaviour.

I would like to thank all the members who recognized what I do for the site. In the end I want you to all get along, if you don't at least respect each other and keep posting and let's not forget to knit!

Thank you all very much 

~Admin


----------

